# playing with waterproof camera



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)




----------



## crazy72 (Apr 22, 2010)

So the camera is inside the tank? Cool!


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

crazy72 said:


> So the camera is inside the tank? Cool!


haha ya, i found its harder to take pics like that tho

first of all... the camera scares to fish, they dont mind my hand tho

second you cant see the display very well


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

the second pic the fin is goin so fast its like he has 8 of them lol, like a blurry racecar pic


----------

